# Galway Downs - Rain or shine?



## gkrent (May 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if Galway Downs rains out?


----------



## MWN (May 5, 2017)

The fields can take it, the parking is another issue.  Galway Downs is Bermud grass, so it can take the abuse of play in the rain.  The problem will be how much.  .25 inches ... no problem, but .5 inches are going to be a problem with every facility in SoCal.  Saturday is light rain.  Sunday is when the most rain comes in, but this is SoCal so who knows.  Parking at Galway is dirt and road base.  Good news is there won't be a dirt problem, but were shoes that can take walking on wet dirt (aka mud) if it rains.


----------



## KidGretzky25 (May 6, 2017)

MWN said:


> The fields can take it, the parking is another issue.  Galway Downs is Bermud grass, so it can take the abuse of play in the rain.  The problem will be how much.  .25 inches ... no problem, but .5 inches are going to be a problem with every facility in SoCal.  Saturday is light rain.  Sunday is when the most rain comes in, but this is SoCal so who knows.  Parking at Galway is dirt and road base.  Good news is there won't be a dirt problem, but were shoes that can take walking on wet dirt (aka mud) if it rains.


If it rains, plan on them increasing parking from  $10 to $15.


----------



## Desert619 (May 7, 2017)

I was there during the thanks giving storm and they didn't stop any games. I broke two umbrellas that's day thanks to the strong winds and heavy rain. my wagon had clumps of mudd on its wheels for weeks. The parking is so slippery with mudd.Don't plan on them cancelling.

Best of luck!


----------



## coachrefparent (May 7, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> I was there during the thanks giving storm and they didn't stop any games. I broke two umbrellas that's day thanks to the strong winds and heavy rain. my wagon had clumps of mudd on its wheels for weeks. The parking is so slippery with mudd.Don't plan on them cancelling.
> 
> Best of luck!



*Cal South Soccer*

‪

	
	
		
		
	


	




Attention

	
	
		
		
	


	




‬
‪All fields at Galway Downs are closed for the rest of the day. An updated game schedule will be posted Monday night‬


----------



## lkbink (May 7, 2017)

Nice going Cal South and galway downs!
Waited until our girls were warmed up, checked in and standing in formation to begin the match to cancel.
Great way for my DD to end her 12 year club soccer career.
No reschedule, her entire team has prom next weekend!
It's been a hoot! Adios Muchachos!


----------



## soccermama213 (May 7, 2017)

lkbink said:


> Nice going Cal South and galway downs!
> Waited until our girls were warmed up, checked in and standing in formation to begin the match to cancel.
> Great way for my DD to end her 12 year club soccer career.
> No reschedule, her entire team has prom next weekend!
> It's been a hoot! Adios Muchachos!


Was it a national cup game? My dd played this morning at 9am in pouring rain the entire game. But as far as rescheduling, wouldn't you have been playing next Saturday anyway if you advanced since it's round of 16? A couple of ours have prom but we play at 9am thanksfully. Did they give you your $10 parking back?


----------



## lkbink (May 7, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> Was it a national cup game? My dd played this morning at 9am in pouring rain the entire game. But as far as rescheduling, wouldn't you have been playing next Saturday anyway if you advanced since it's round of 16? A couple of ours have prom but we play at 9am thanksfully. Did they give you your $10 parking back?


Yes it was a National Cup game. Unfortunately, we were already eliminated from moving to the next round, thus "my DD's final match". 
It didn't matter to the tournament so much, but it did to me only because I was hoping to get some video and pics for old time sakes. 
We were told to show our parking stubs on the way out for a refund but the attendant was out of cash when we asked so we marked it up to club soccer expense and drove the 2 hours home feeling ripped off by the weather. (in defense of the venue, there were people that had pulled over to wait for the parking attendant to find some cash, we were just ready to go...)
Best of luck to you all!
Kevin


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 7, 2017)

Cal South, 5 injuries today in the previous game before our game on Field 3. We (Rush BU18 Galway Downs game #187664 on field 4) playing in the pouring rain, nothing but slipping and sliding and the boys risking serious injuries throughout the entire game. Thank god! We only had 3 injuries while forced to play in this horrible field and weather conditions. The game consisted of playing in the mud the entire game. The referees couldn't believe we were forced to play under these conditions. I addressed our concerns with the referee before the game but he stated that they were instructed to continue all games and to contact Cal South with any other concerns. We tried looking for Cal South Representatives but none were around field 1-4. Cars being stuck in parking lot. The same field conditions continued and to our surprise they cancelled the rest of the games following our game "how fair is that"? I tried contacting any Calsouth representative before and during our game with no luck. We have asked Calsouth to give us a full explanation as to why we were forced to play under these conditions or face a forfeit without worrying for the kids safety, Now my kid is injured along with 2 others for forcing them to play under these unplayable field conditions. We parents should all speak up as this is unacceptable. We as parents get held accountable when we yell something to the referees but when is the referee wrong? They needed to be more responsible and never should have allowed this game to be played. We are a 3rd generation soccer family with Cal South ties and have never been as disappointed as we are today. Horrible and careless Cal South representation today. Not to mention nowhere in sight on field 1-4 where the fields were in such bad shapes. I hope nobody else was seriously hurt but if you were please let Calsouth hear you loud and clear.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 7, 2017)

Sorry you got injuries but that's sports. If wet conditions were inherently dangerous then there'd be very few game splayed in Europe. I applaud CalSouth for trying to play through. Once they get waterlogged or there's lightning it's a different matter. 

Now, CalSouth's late communication is one of myriad problems with them. It's not good enough.


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 7, 2017)

Sorry Mr Futboldad, I agree injuries are part of the game, nobody is contesting that. The field was not playable though, if they cancelled the later games then the games at 9 & 11am should have been cancelled as well is what I'm contesting. Field was unplayable since 9:00am. Unfortunaly not having Calsouth representation present was the problem. Trust me, had they seen the fields they would have called the games. I can send you pictures and video so you can see for yourself if you would have appreciated your precious ones to play under those conditions.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 7, 2017)

I will say that the lower fields held up well earlier in the rain. Our 9am game had decent filed conditions and the ground help up well despite the down pours. The girls weren't slipping or anything - just freezing and soaked. The parking lot and dirt walking to bathrooms was another story though


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 7, 2017)

Soccermama, unless you are familiar with fields 1-4 that sit between an actual racetrack you would understand that it looked more like a pond then a soccer field. I agree with the lower fields status, after getting out of the mud from field 4,  I drove around towards the lower fields and they looked perfect with no puddles. Unfortunately for us we didnt have 10 feet of space without mud and puddles throughout the entire field.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 7, 2017)

Hector Garcia said:


> Soccermama, unless you are familiar with fields 1-4 that sit between an actual racetrack you would understand that it looked more like a pond then a soccer field. I agree with the lower fields status, after getting out of the mud from field 4,  I drove around towards the lower fields and they looked perfect with no puddles. Unfortunately for us we didnt have 10 feet of space without mud and puddles throughout the entire field.


Oh I know he fields well and I'm sure they were horrible. Not to mention the entire parking area. Personally I thought in dry weather they looked horrible during state cup finals there! I was just saying that I was thankful the lower ones held up so that our girls could play and leave injury free. I'm sorry to hear about the unsafe conditions on the upper ones.


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 8, 2017)

Hector Garcia said:


> Sorry Mr Futboldad, I agree injuries are part of the game, nobody is contesting that. The field was not playable though, if they cancelled the later games then the games at 9 & 11am should have been cancelled as well is what I'm contesting. Field was unplayable since 9:00am. Unfortunately not having Calsouth representation present was the problem. Trust me, had they seen the fields they would have called the games. I can send you pictures and video so you can see for yourself if you would have appreciated your precious ones to play under those conditions.



Here are a few pictures for those that didn't get to see the quality of fields at Galway Downs that Cal South forced our Boys to play in.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 8, 2017)

wow that isn't even close to being a playable surface. I doubt the ball even rolled


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 8, 2017)

Soccermama I'm glad you have common sense, apparently Cal South and some on the thread thought otherwise. I guess safety was never a concern from anyone at Cal South.


----------



## watfly (May 8, 2017)

Hector Garcia said:


> View attachment 912 View attachment 913 View attachment 914
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures for those that didn't get to see the quality of fields at Galway Downs that Cal South forced our Boys to play in.


Wow, unplayable on so many levels. In addition to the obvious, there is the fact that the line markings don't appear visible.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the ref have final say on whether a field is playable?


----------



## coachrefparent (May 8, 2017)

Hector Garcia said:


> View attachment 912 View attachment 913 View attachment 914
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures for those that didn't get to see the quality of fields at Galway Downs that Cal South forced our Boys to play in.


Sounds like you need a lawyer if any injuries were serious.


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 8, 2017)

I tried to plead with the refs before the game and during the half with the referee, Referee said that Cal South advised them to play all games. That they needed to get these games in today. I told the referee that I was concerned for the safety of my boys a well as his, he just smiled and said he would be fine. I went to look for any Cal South representative but nobody was around Fields 1-4. I also called the National Cup number and emailed them twice but of course no answer to anything, I didn't even receive a courtesy call from anyone at Cal South asking about how my boys were. As for my injured son I have an appointment at Kaiser for him tomorrow. Could be an MCL injury. The other 2 boys I will follow up with later today.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2017)

watfly said:


> Wow, unplayable on so many levels. In addition to the obvious, there is the fact that the line markings don't appear visible.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the ref have final say on whether a field is playable?


From experience - so much water on the field that the ball won't roll - play on.

Referee falls down in the mud - game over.

Personally, I would rather have puddles on the field stopping the ball than the wind blowing so hard the ball won't stay on the field.


----------



## LBSoccer (May 8, 2017)

The ref fell during my daughters 11:00 game. Game still played through final whistle.  Game was at Galway fields too.  They had an earlier  Game now rescheduled for 4:45 right smack at evening prom time. Bummer.


----------



## MWN (May 8, 2017)

In defense of Cal South, the forecast was for .2 inches on Saturday and .2 inches on Sunday.  What Galway Downs received was 1+ inch of rain that started in the early morning and stayed steady throughout the day.  This system was a "cut-off" low, which is a unique weather pattern that will cause one area to get inundated and another area a few miles away to receive a few drops and blue sky and clouds.  For example:
This station, the closest to Galway Downs reported 1.1 inches on May 7, 2017 - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC77#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily
This other station, a few miles away reported .57" - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC32#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily

When games began in the morning, the facility had only received about .2" and all the fields were playable (water logged, but playable) and the dirt roads and lots were passable.  By 7 am the rain started falling and falling and falling and didn't stop.  

Cal South made the call to stop play at approximately 12:30 / 1pm because the fields were now waterlogged from an additional .5 inches and some fields, such as, field 4 were genuinely underwater.  It was the right call.  Maybe it could have been called earlier, but based on field conditions at 7am the fields were all playable.  One of the reasons Cal South plays at Galway Downs and Silverlakes is because both facilities have made significant investments in their grass fields: drainage, bermuda grass, gopher control, professional field crews, etc., that you don't get with a City or County park.

One other point is some of you have commented that the grass was not good.  Don't confuse the fact that Bermuda grass is dormant with and not growing until Spring (this year ... late Spring).  The grass is there, just hanging out and waiting to turn green again once the nighttime temperatures reach +55F.  The National Cup games were played there and live streamed.  For a natural turf surface in late winter/early spring, it looks pretty darn good:


----------



## Surfref (May 8, 2017)

After seeing the pictures, Cal South or the referees should have stopped the games.  Player safety should always come first.  Games can always be rescheduled.

As for the players that have prom and games next Saturday, go to the prom!


----------



## outside! (May 8, 2017)

It was really nice of them to reschedule the older girls games on the 13th to so late in the afternoon that it conflicts with prom. It would not surprise me if some teams have missing players or forfeit. We are talking senior year prom for many of these girls. Way to go Cal South!


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 8, 2017)

MWN, thanks for your reply. And great information. 

However, Calsouth is basing it that it was a referee decision once fields were unplayable, which in the real soccer world that is correct at any level. This what not the case on Sunday. Calsouth made us play these games because it would have caused a huge mess on there National Cup schedule by only having 4 of the 16 games played. I can understand Calsouth for trying to get the games played, trust me I do. But not on kids mercy. The proof is in already. The National Cup schedules for BU18 was released today at 5:30pm. The 8 make up games are scheduled Saturday at 8:15am with the round of 16 at 12:30pm and 2:30pm. That's proof that Calsouth made the decision to play the 8 games yesterday under unplayable field. Ondigions and not the referees. If they could have they would have played all 16 games. Now your asking some teams to play 2, 90 minutes games 2 hours apart. I hope they have first responders on every field because boys will be drained and probably passing out.  Way to go once again Calsouth.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 8, 2017)

I think they should have pushed games back a day. So play all rescheduled games Saturday morning and start round of 16 as it was on Sunday. I'm sure it could have been done.


----------



## River (May 8, 2017)

Hector Garcia said:


> View attachment 912 View attachment 913 View attachment 914
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures for those that didn't get to see the quality of fields at Galway Downs that Cal South forced our Boys to play in.


We were scheduled for the next game on this field on Sunday. I am thankful somebody, not even sure who, had the sense to end the madness. The drive home, once we escaped the MUD PIT and lack of Refunds, was acceptable knowing nobody was hurt and we survived to play another day. Honestly, if anybody was hurt then Cal South should be held responsible.Plain and simple. Total joke as the fields were like this from 9AM on.


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 8, 2017)

Here is my email to Calsouth today,  no response from anyone. 

Calsouth, I have never been as disappointed in over 20 years with Cal South as I am today. Your lack of safety concern for the boys on fields 1-4 in Galway Downs were never a concern. Only concern was to get the games in as the referee stated to me. How on earth does anyone in there right mind think it was safe to play under those field conditions. Well maybe if you guys would have had a representative at the field you would have realized that it was unsafe by 9:30am, the fields were drenched and flooded when I arrived at that time for an 11:00am game. I tried calling and emailing you guys before and during the game after consulting with the referee that this game shouldn't be played for poor field conditions. His response was its up to Calsouth with the final decision and to contact you guys. I asked him don't you have the final authority and he said apparently not today, that it was Calsouth that wanted these games played. 

With no other choice or facing a automatic forfeit we allowed the boys to play like idiots. Unfortunately it was on the mercy of 3 of my players including my son. He will go for an MRI tomorrow at Kaiser and hope its not an MCL injury. That would ruin his Cal State Northridge University possibilities. 

All this could have been avoided by, 1. The referee having the courage to postpone the game and overruling Calsouth request to play the games. 2, Calsouth having a representative present like required but nobody in sight. 

Nobody from Calsouth has even called or responded to offer an apology or even to check in on my boys well being. I decided to call Anthony Morales today to ask why on earth did you guys make my boys play under those conditions. His response "the referee had the final decision" well Anthony and Calsouth what is one to do when faced with that situation? I tried everything, I talked to the ref reached out to Calsouth, ran to the tents but no Calsouth Reps in sight. Referee said it was Calsouth with the final decision. Anthony said it was the referee. Referee said it was Calsouth, back and forth. I find it hard to believe that 4 games at 9:00am and 4 games at 11:00am not one referee had the courage to make the decision that these fields were unplayable, sounds more like they were put in a bad situation by Calsouth, if it was the referee final discretion then they should all be suspended and retrained because none of them had the courage to over rule Calsouth. Sounds like you guys need to get your act together and decide who makes the call you guys or the referees? 

How about you guys take accountability for once and realize that you are only human and dropped the ball on this one and made a horrible judgement call and never should have allowed these games to be played. 

Attached are pictures and a video that show the unplayable field conditions to start our game. 

Game should have never been allowed....


----------



## gkrent (May 8, 2017)

MWN said:


> In defense of Cal South, the forecast was for .2 inches on Saturday and .2 inches on Sunday.  What Galway Downs received was 1+ inch of rain that started in the early morning and stayed steady throughout the day.  This system was a "cut-off" low, which is a unique weather pattern that will cause one area to get inundated and another area a few miles away to receive a few drops and blue sky and clouds.  For example:
> This station, the closest to Galway Downs reported 1.1 inches on May 7, 2017 - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC77#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily
> This other station, a few miles away reported .57" - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC32#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily
> 
> ...


I don't know what forecast you were looking at but the QPF for Temecula was showing .75-1.00 inches 36 hours out.


----------



## charlie murphy (May 9, 2017)

Several years ago we were at state cup and placed in Lancaster . The wind was so bad it was a dust bowl and you could not see the other side of the field. The dust hitting you was painful and for days after being out there, blowing your nose and cleaning your ears was mostly dirt. I did go the Cal south representative (they were holed up in the building by the parking lot, out of  the wind)  and expressed my concern for the health of the players and parents in these conditions . citing specifically the potential to contract Valley Fever , which is documented in the antelope valley. (Valley fever, also called coccidioidomycosis, is an infection caused by the fungus _Coccidioides_. The fungus is known to live in the soil in the southwestern United States and parts of Mexico and Central and South America. The spores are spread by the wind kicking up dust) I was given the same self serving excuse : "what are we supposed to do reschedule all these games. " .... Yes, you are to reschedule all these games and protect the health of the plays and families that are part of cal south and southern California soccer. Sorry that this is still the priority of youth soccer. hope those boys are ok .


----------



## charlie murphy (May 9, 2017)

MWN said:


> In defense of Cal South, the forecast was for .2 inches on Saturday and .2 inches on Sunday.  What Galway Downs received was 1+ inch of rain that started in the early morning and stayed steady throughout the day.  This system was a "cut-off" low, which is a unique weather pattern that will cause one area to get inundated and another area a few miles away to receive a few drops and blue sky and clouds.  For example:
> This station, the closest to Galway Downs reported 1.1 inches on May 7, 2017 - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC77#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily
> This other station, a few miles away reported .57" - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KCATEMEC32#history/s20170507/e20170507/mdaily
> 
> ...


You defend Cal South? from your post:
you are not a meteorologist for sure! do a fact check on "cut off low" and sporadic down pours. It  looks like you do carry a rain gage, that is a start  
you are not a greens keeper for sure! looks like the "significant investment in grass field drainage was a bust"
You might work for Cal trans , as you are able to assess the passably of the parking lot.
you could possibly work for Cal South or have a resume' submitted for consideration
Are you the guy that said the GAMES SHOULD BE PLAYED. I Think so. BAD CALL , a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## outside! (May 9, 2017)

Rain was in the forecast for Sunday a week before the games. Why didn't they play the game son Saturday?


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 9, 2017)

I wasn't able to load the video. The entire game was a joke. Boys slipping and falling and hyperextending every part of the body. It almost felt like punishment for something they did wrong. I just hope my boys are ok and any other boys that were out there before and during our game.


----------



## jrcaesar (May 9, 2017)

The other choice here, for the future, would be to force the referee to Terminate the match by not playing. Referees don't decide the result of a game (forfeit or not). Then you take your chances on Appeal.

This is in the National Cup rules:
*11.7.1.2. Terminated Games - Should a game be prematurely terminated due to any actions of the Team Administrators and or players the Cal South NCCP shall have the authority to rule on the intent of the Team’s failure to complete the game and if there was an intent to forfeit the game the Team will Forfeit the game and causing the engagement of the FOFA Rule.*


----------



## TT the Bear (May 9, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> Several years ago we were at state cup and placed in Lancaster . The wind was so bad it was a dust bowl and you could not see the other side of the field. The dust hitting you was painful and for days after being out there, blowing your nose and cleaning your ears was mostly dirt. I did go the Cal south representative (they were holed up in the building by the parking lot, out of  the wind)  and expressed my concern for the health of the players and parents in these conditions . citing specifically the potential to contract Valley Fever , which is documented in the antelope valley. (Valley fever, also called coccidioidomycosis, is an infection caused by the fungus _Coccidioides_. The fungus is known to live in the soil in the southwestern United States and parts of Mexico and Central and South America. The spores are spread by the wind kicking up dust) I was given the same self serving excuse : "what are we supposed to do reschedule all these games. " .... Yes, you are to reschedule all these games and protect the health of the plays and families that are part of cal south and southern California soccer. Sorry that this is still the priority of youth soccer. hope those boys are ok .


I remember that weekend. The medical staff on hand was literally telling parents and coaches that it was unsafe to play and that they had strongly recommended the games be cancelled.


----------



## Hector Garcia (May 9, 2017)

Jrcaesar, I understand what's your saying but the way Calsouth is acting about it then and now, only tells me they were behind the final decision. I talked to Anthony Morales yesterday and he never once apologized or had any concern for the boys. Just thru the referee under the bus. Calsouth knew exactly what they were doing. That's the reason they never bothered to actually inspect the fields 1-4. They left it all on the referees with specific instructions. The referee told me "Calsouth said these games must be played" so that's why Calsouth reps were not at the field cause they knew everyone including myself would have been down their necks protesting. So while the boys were out risking injuries they were all huddled inside the nice new trailer that we all paid for. COWARDS!!


----------



## Mystery Train (May 9, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> Several years ago we were at state cup and placed in Lancaster . The wind was so bad it was a dust bowl and you could not see the other side of the field. The dust hitting you was painful and for days after being out there, blowing your nose and cleaning your ears was mostly dirt. I did go the Cal south representative (they were holed up in the building by the parking lot, out of  the wind)  and expressed my concern for the health of the players and parents in these conditions . citing specifically the potential to contract Valley Fever , which is documented in the antelope valley. (Valley fever, also called coccidioidomycosis, is an infection caused by the fungus _Coccidioides_. The fungus is known to live in the soil in the southwestern United States and parts of Mexico and Central and South America. The spores are spread by the wind kicking up dust) I was given the same self serving excuse : "what are we supposed to do reschedule all these games. " .... Yes, you are to reschedule all these games and protect the health of the plays and families that are part of cal south and southern California soccer. Sorry that this is still the priority of youth soccer. hope those boys are ok .


I have been to some awfully windy games in Lancaster and San Bernardino before, and I thought maybe you were being whiny.  Then I found a clip on Youtube of that year.  My apologies dude, that was insane!  Both of these situations are insane, actually.  The pictures posted by Hector tell the story.  I get that rescheduling is a nightmare, but come on, Cal South.  Give your refs some room to make the right call.


----------



## outside! (May 9, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> I have been to some awfully windy games in Lancaster and San Bernardino before, and I thought maybe you were being whiny.  Then I found a clip on Youtube of that year.  My apologies dude, that was insane!  Both of these situations are insane, actually.  The pictures posted by Hector tell the story.  I get that rescheduling is a nightmare, but come on, Cal South.  Give your refs some room to make the right call.


We were there that day and there were gusts up to 44 mph with the wind going across the field.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> I have been to some awfully windy games in Lancaster and San Bernardino before, and I thought maybe you were being whiny.  Then I found a clip on Youtube of that year.  My apologies dude, that was insane!  Both of these situations are insane, actually.  The pictures posted by Hector tell the story.  I get that rescheduling is a nightmare, but come on, Cal South.  Give your refs some room to make the right call.


Tournament in San Bernardino one year at the 215 wind tunnel fields.  On Saturday the wind was blowing really hard the length of the fields - you had to make the most of your scoring chances in the half when the wind favored.

On Sunday the wind had shifted 90 degrees.  All the trash cans were pressed up against the fence.  If you put a ball down, the wind would blow it away.  Heck, if you put a bag of balls down, or a gear bag, it would head off toward the trash cans on the fence.  A lot of scoreless ties that weekend.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 9, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> I have been to some awfully windy games in Lancaster and San Bernardino before, and I thought maybe you were being whiny.  Then I found a clip on Youtube of that year.  My apologies dude, that was insane!  Both of these situations are insane, actually.  The pictures posted by Hector tell the story.  I get that rescheduling is a nightmare, but come on, Cal South.  Give your refs some room to make the right call.


The refs do have the authority. If they thought the conditions merited postponement, they failed to exercise that authority.


----------



## jrcaesar (May 9, 2017)

@Hector Garcia - I hear ya ... definitely feel for the kids in this situation.


----------



## outside! (May 9, 2017)

Back to the subject of Galway this Sunday. DD played on field 22 at 1:00 pm. While not as bad as fields 1-4, there were a lot of large, standing puddles. At halftime, we noticed that all of the other games were over and everyone else was gone. The referee ended up moving us to the field next to ours which had almost no puddles. One of the AR's near the team bench was heard to say he did not understand why the CR did not call the game before it started. Luckily no one was hurt.


----------



## LBSoccer (May 9, 2017)

outside! said:


> Back to the subject of Galway this Sunday. DD played on field 22 at 1:00 pm. While not as bad as fields 1-4, there were a lot of large, standing puddles. At halftime, we noticed that all of the other games were over and everyone else was gone. The referee ended up moving us to the field next to ours which had almost no puddles. One of the AR's near the team bench was heard to say he did not understand why the CR did not call the game before it started. Luckily no one was hurt.


That's funny, your game got moved to the field that was empty because the game had just gotten cancelled. Wonder why your CR didn't cancel the game like all the other refs did.


----------



## outside! (May 9, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> That's funny, your game got moved to the field that was empty because the game had just gotten cancelled. Wonder why your CR didn't cancel the game like all the other refs did.


Like I said, at least one of the AR's was wondering that during the game. This evening I was watching some video of the game. I am curious about something. If a team is warming up by taking shots on goal on a field were there is game going on the field immediately behind the goal, how many missed warm up shots that put balls onto the field of the game being played does it take before the the coach decides to use a different warm up? Anyone? Mr. Schofield?


----------

